# Hello All



## scaryscout74 (Jun 8, 2010)

Just joined to try to figure out some ideas for putting together a haunted pole barn for my son's party. We have some props we bought and build a couple of toe pinchers to start with.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome! You'll find no shortage of ideas here!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Howdy!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome welcome!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

greeting's and enjoy


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome.

A haunted pole barn? Sounds like a stripper club for ladies who have moved on to the next world. Pardon my ignorance...what's a pole barn?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

DarkLore said:


> ...what's a pole barn?


Refers to the way the building is built. Poles (usually 6x6 posts) are set into the ground as the main support structure for the rest of the building.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Scary!


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

welcome. I'm new too. I did a haunt in an old military GP medium tent once. Not as big as a barn but...I built a maze through it with open areas for scenes. Visqueen makes easy up (and down) walls either stapled to a frame or draped over wires from side to side of the barn. Glow in the dark paint is creepy, chem lights. If you can't get actors then just props, some eerie lighting and sound and a couple of fog machines would still be cool. I like to keep it cheap too. But if you have some dough to throw at it a military surplus store would be a cool place to check out. Camo netting, a gas mask. This post is getting long. The End.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum ScaryScout74!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, you'll find lots of ideas here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Two toe pinchers are a great way to start.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

